# Ex stata aqua venenum spera



## Casquilho

My tentative translation for

"Expect poison from the standing water." (Blake's _Proverbs of Hell_)

_Ex stata aqua venenum spera._

Which verb do you think fits better, _spera_ or _expecta_? May I use _stagnata_ instead of _stata_?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Eu estaria mais com *stagnans* e con *spera*. E aínda melhor no plural *ex stagnantibus aquis uenenum spera*.


----------



## Casquilho

Sua sugestão do _stagnans_ (particípio presente latino), em vez do particípio passado _stagnata_, lembra uma velha dúvida minha.

Em Pt, palavras terminadas em -ante-, -ente, -inte, quase sempre, evoluíram do particípio presente latino e têm sentido ativo, alguém que faz (que no tempo presente está fazendo) alguma coisa, uma ação contínua, não encerrada:

governante = aquele que governa
gestante = aquela que gesta
dormente = aquele que dorme
nascente = aquele que nasce
pedinte = aquele que pede
etc

Agora, um hipotético "estagnante" seria "aquilo que estagna". Fico com a impressão de que uma água _stagnans_ é uma água em processo de estagnação, que está presentemente se estagnando, parando, decantando... não uma água que *já está *estagnada. Por favor, me explique isso.


----------



## relativamente

Es cierto que el particpio presente suele tener significado activo y el pasado pasivo como amans y amatus.
Pero al pasar a las lenguas romances las cosas cambian algo. Así por ejemplo durmiente y dormido significa lo mismo.El significado activo precisaría otro verbo como adormecedor o somnífero soporífero etc.
Stagnans está bien y tiene un cierto sentido activo pues el agua está formando estanque. Concuerdo con la traducción de XiaoRoel.


----------



## uchi.m

¿Pero el agua no estaba ya estanque antes de la frásis?  ¿Dónde estaría la res activa?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aunque no faltan usos transitivos, _stagno_ es fundamentalmente un _verbo intransitivo_. De ahí que sea preferible la forma activa _stagnans_ a la pasiva _stagnatus_.


----------



## Cave_Canem

Altissima quaeque flumina minimo sono labuntur (Curtius Rufus)  I fiumi più profondi sono quelli che scorrendo fanno meno rumore   Si adatta alla gente che mentre maggiormente opera,meno chiacchera. Ed anche a chi tacendo nasconde ""cattivi"" pensieri.


----------

